# Do you drive drunk/high?



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well?


Drive stoned 4-5x's weekly. 
Drive tipsy occasionally. (but not to the point of blurred vision, just dizzy)


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

no, but ive fallen asleep on the road a few times


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> no, but ive fallen asleep on the road a few times


Lmao! Do tell more.
Sleeping disorder?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> Lmao! Do tell more.
> Sleeping disorder?


nah man, no sleeping disorder... its just the sound of the engine... esp on the high way... i fall in and out of sleep.... im thinking of getting a manual so that the shifting will keep me awake.... i ve fallen asleep for over 150 ft at least... luckily nobody was on the highway that day so i didnt hit anyone.... one time i got pulled over cause a cop thought i was drunk, i explained the situation and he made me take a nap before i continued driving home lol


----------



## lharr88 (Jan 25, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> no, but ive fallen asleep on the road a few times


All man. My last job was a delivery job. I delivered pharmaceuticals for a pharmacy. Being on the road at night, even when you got hours of sleep is pretty hard. I fell asleep in the van I was driving and ran off the road. I was two minutes away from the facility, got off on the last exit, and left the road. Of course I lied and said someone ran me off the road.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

lharr88 said:


> All man. My last job was a delivery job. I delivered pharmaceuticals for a pharmacy. Being on the road at night, even when you got hours of sleep is pretty hard. I fell asleep in the van I was driving and ran off the road. I was two minutes away from the facility, got off on the last exit, and left the road. Of course I lied and said someone ran me off the road.


that **** cray... but really i drive more than i really should and im really starting to question my motivation


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

sometimes... :cup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heavens, no.

If you said yes, you need to go the REHAB regardless of what Amy Winehouse said.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Heavens, no.
> 
> If you said yes, *you need to go the REHAB regardless of what Amy Winehouse said*.


LMAO :teeth :teeth

People drive drunk all the time and don't have serious drinking problems, Well at least here they do. But then again we can buy alcohol thur drive-thur's and basically drink it while driving off. Appeatly it's only illegal here if "the straw in the cup" or you really drunk. Take the staw out and throw it out and you good....

Also explains why we have the highest insurance in the country :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cloud90 said:


> Also explains why we have the highest insurance in the country :|


It's good that they are starting to give us breaks for not getting into trouble, too. I had an accident in '09 which they said they would "forgive", yet my premium was still high. When the three year period ended, by premium fell 30% and I got more coverage.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

It's one of the most moronic things a person can do.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

cloud90 said:


> LMAO :teeth :teeth
> 
> People drive drunk all the time and don't have serious drinking problems, Well at least here they do. But then again we can buy alcohol thur drive-thur's and basically drink it while driving off. Appeatly it's only illegal here if "the straw in the cup" or you really drunk. Take the staw out and throw it out and you good....
> 
> Also explains why we have the highest insurance in the country :|


Uh no. It's legal as long as it's a closed container. Once you've punctured the lid with the straw, it's illegal to have it in your car, wether you have the straw or not.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't drive but I would be more responsible not to drink and drive if I had a license and a car. as for drugs ,I am not sure of how badly it would impair my ability to drive properly so I probably wouldn't risk it.

drink driving is the worst problem as I understand it as its been closely linked to fatal accidents.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't drink and drive, but I take no issue with driving after smoking a bowl.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Nope. If I drove at all, it would be just as dangerous. But I don't drink.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have in the very distant past but wouldn't even dream of doing that now.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Why do you do that?


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

kast said:


> Why do you do that?


Obviously successf- I mean, cloud90 has too much swag to be affected by that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyone who drinks and drives (above the legal limit) is a selfish piece of **** who puts others lives at risk. You should have your license taken off you before you kill someone.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Hell no. And I wouldn't associate with anyone who did.


----------



## Odishi (Aug 10, 2012)

No way! I never break the law!:lol


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> Anyone who drinks and drives (above the legal limit) is a selfish piece of **** who puts others lives at risk.


 Well, if you think about it, you're putting your own life at risk every time you get into a car whether you're drunk or not. Accidents happen and the chances of being in one are never zero as long as you're in a moving vehicle (or anywhere near them).

People who drive drunk just make accidents more likely. And I'm not saying people should do it.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

PickleNose said:


> People who drive drunk just make accidents more likely.


When you knowingly make an "accident" that'll kill someone drastically more likely for no good purpose, despite the cautionary advice of society and law, it's not really just an accident anymore -- it's manslaughter. Driving drunk or stoned is attempted manslaughter.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Paul said:


> When you knowingly make an "accident" that'll kill someone drastically more likely for no good purpose, despite the cautionary advice of society and law, it's not really just an accident anymore -- it's manslaughter. Driving drunk or stoned is attempted manslaughter.


 Could you please upload a video of yourself walking like a robot? I'd be endlessly entertained by it.

EDIT - OK. Not endlessly but the entertainment value would definitely be there.

EDIT #2 - Oh, and make it in profile. That will enhance the mechanical nature of the whole thing.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

I find it shocking how many people actually have never here. 
I would've thought half the ppl the age 20-30 would at least occasionally. Not that's it's a good idea or anything.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

If you do, you're either incredibly stupid or an -bleep-hole. Probably both.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

cloud90 said:


> I find it shocking how many people actually have never.
> I would've thought half the ppl the age 20-30 would at least occasionally. Not that's it's a good idea or anything.


Probably because most people aren't that stupid, thankfully.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

I have done in the past when I was young and stupid. I wouldn't ever do it again though. It just isn't worth the risk.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Probably because most people aren't that stupid, thankfully.


I meant on here. 
Pretty sure Most people irl drove drunk before, unless they never went out or been to college.


----------



## Taney (Apr 4, 2013)

I used to drive drunk when I was young and stupid. Now, I don't drink because I won't mix my meds with alcohol and I can't handle the hangovers anymore. It's he!! getting old. 

I've also fallen asleep at the wheel. I came very close to causing an accident and hurting (or killing) a young family. Soon after that I was diagnosed with a sleep disorder. Now that I'm being treated, I haven't had any problems.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. I don't really drink or smoke.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

That would be hard I barely ever drink.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't drive.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

To do so deliberately and excessively is complete negligence, and I agree with the likes of AussiePea. 

Conversely, since I am such a lightweight, just the other day I had had a beer and a can of UDL and I felt slightly tipsy. I figured since I wasn't anywhere near the limit that I'd just get to the local servo for a bottle of water just to remove any of the minute effects of inebriation I might've had. Wherever can be helped, driving whilst under the influence is not something I generally like to make a habit of.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't drive, don't drink. Even if I did both of those things, I'd never do them at the same time. Anyone who consciously does is a negligent ******* endangering the lives of others. If you do drink/take drugs and drive, you need to either stay off the road until the problem fixes itself or get some therapy. Such a self-centered act.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

We need to make this a public poll so we can seek out and chastise those 3 "yes. all the time" people. :no


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm alive to type this message so no.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Off of pills I have. It was weird cause I thought I drove perfectly but the next day it was a haze.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

To those who have:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> We need to make this a public poll so we can seek out and chastise those 3 "yes. all the time" people. :no


I say we have ye olde village witch-burning of the three witches.


----------



## liberateme (Apr 8, 2013)

Never. I don't care if people want to be reckless with their own health, but driving is dangerous enough already without being intoxicated.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

No. I feel guilty driving on a low dose of anti histamines or when I'm hung over. If you are impaired whether from a substance or just being tired you shouldn't be behind the wheel. Goggle "Not everyone who gets hit by a drunk driver dies" if you're brave.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I have. I don't anymore.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Off of pills I have. It was weird cause I thought I drove perfectly but the next day it was a haze.


You probably did, Driving on Pills and drugs in general is a hell of a lot safer (but not safer then sober, or %100 safe) then alcohol... I would drive with someone on drugs before i'll drive with someone drunk.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

cloud90 said:


> You probably did, Driving on Pills and drugs in general is a hell of a lot safer (but not safer then sober, or %100 safe) then alcohol... I would drive with someone on drugs before i'll drive with someone drunk.


Yeah, one night there were two police cars behind me but then they passed...that was scary...who knows if they could have tell I was under the influence cause I can act totally normal, but maybe not, I thought I could.

Now, it's not true for anti-anxiety pills, I almost wrecked, bad times. I think I took too much.

The times I do drink I stay home. I don't usually have friends to drink with anyways hah. But the times I drank with people that was risk taking cause they were drinking too and drove, ugh.


----------



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

Incredibly irresponsible. I don't know why anybody would be stupid enough to do this.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

nope

my bf drives high though

idk if he drives drunk though...probably...

he claims to be a good driver when under the influence though

i somewhat believe him because he is actually an extremely good driver from what ive seen from him sober and high...

never seen him drunk though so idk


----------



## DT1911 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hell, no. I'm not a billionaire to afford paying the fine, paying to get the car out of police impound and re-doing the driver's school + exam.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Driving anxious can be bad too.


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## walkingonice (May 1, 2013)

No, I don't drive although I've got a license. I walk everywhere or occasionally take a bus or train.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I know how to drive, but do not have a car right now. If I can, I would never drive completely drunk. 

Mature adults should try their best to prevent accidents that could kill innocent people.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Weed doesn't affect my driving and I've only driven drunk once. A cop got behind me coincidentally right as I was leaving the venue, but I didn't get pulled over. There's no way I was under the limit. It was really bad because it was a lot of snow and ice outside, but I literally thought I was completely sober until I started driving and realized how off my motor skills were. No reason to ever do it again.


----------

